# Where's the deterrent?



## meleeka (5 November 2016)

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/news/cr...ble-in-rspca-inspector-s-worst-case-1-7663702

A 3 year ban?! Where's the punishment in that or the deterrent  for others thinking of forgetting they own horses when it suits.


----------



## rascal (7 November 2016)

If you can not be bothered to get off your backside and look after animals properly, dont have them. A three year ban and a pittance of a fine? No wonder people think they can do as they please, they can!


----------



## Bearsmum (7 November 2016)

I've just read this and had exactly that conversation with my husband, anyone who treats any animal with such blatant disregard should never be put in that position of trust again. Shameful, those poor animals.


----------



## Amye (9 November 2016)

Cases like this just make me so angry. How can they let people get away with it?? 

Here I am, worrying about my boy being out in the snow for 4 hours until I leave work and they couldn't be bothered to get off their backside for TWO WEEKS to go and see to their animals - disgusting. They should never be able to own an animal again. And the sentence and fine is ridiculous. £300? really is that all ???


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 November 2016)

That is disgusting I really can't understand some of the sentences passed for these evil bloody people poor horses


----------



## Antw23uk (9 November 2016)

What would you like to see happen to this woman? What do you see as a punishment fot for her crimes?


----------



## SmallHunter (9 November 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			What would you like to see happen to this woman? What do you see as a punishment fot for her crimes?
		
Click to expand...

Life time ban would a start.


----------



## rascal (10 November 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			What would you like to see happen to this woman? What do you see as a punishment fot for her crimes?
		
Click to expand...



Life time ban on keeping any animal, a much bigger fine, and many hours working for an animal charity for free.


----------



## meleeka (10 November 2016)

Also known as Shadleigh Stables, a small time dealer in Welsh B's In case anyone knows them


----------



## Goldenstar (10 November 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			What would you like to see happen to this woman? What do you see as a punishment fot for her crimes?
		
Click to expand...

Very simple ,a life ban from owning keeping or controlling horses .


----------



## Goldenstar (10 November 2016)

meleeka said:



			Also known as Shadleigh Stables, a small time dealer in Welsh B's In case anyone knows them 

Click to expand...

It's really near were my brother lives I think I have walked past it .


----------



## Tyssandi (10 November 2016)

meleeka said:



http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/news/cr...ble-in-rspca-inspector-s-worst-case-1-7663702

A 3 year ban?! Where's the punishment in that or the deterrent  for others thinking of forgetting they own horses when it suits.
		
Click to expand...

3 years is not enough by a mile with he pain and torture these horses suffered.    Never allowed to have horses again in this lifetime would be a start and fined a hefty amount like £ 3000 would also be a start.


Vile woman, if only  I had a voodo doll.


----------



## Landcruiser (11 November 2016)

£300 doesn't even come near to the costs of removing, caring for, and rehoming the survivors. It's no deterrent at all. And a 3 year ban is nothing. It's a sad reflection on the attitude of the law, ie that animals are just property in many cases, and animal suffering is in no way comparable to human suffering - and yet these are intelligent sensitive mammals.


----------



## skint1 (11 November 2016)

If the person has limited resources and owns nothing a large fine is no deterrent, they'd just be paying it off £1.00 a week forever and a day, I have seen that happen (not with animal case) 

I think a lifetime ban on owning or being responsible for any animal and many hours of voluntary work, under supervision, at a reputable animal charity or rescue would be better.


----------



## chillipup (11 November 2016)

A life time ban would be far more appropriate in my opinion. 

I can sympathise for the officers involved, whether it's RSPCA/Police/A n other who take the prosecution and get the case into court. I can only imagine all the work they've had to put in to get it there in the first place, only to have the Judge or Magistrate issue such pathetic penalties on conviction. Must be a pretty soul destroying job.

Perhaps not involving horses, but the Police must be seeing and taking the same old scumbags to court time and time again..how frustrating it must be for them too


----------

